# Ford 1960 601 Workmaster



## fatboy95 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good day all.. I am doing a basic restore on my tractor.. not show room restore.. user restore.. so it will look very nice but not all pretty parts.. .this tractor is going to be used like it was meant to be... Ok.. guess enough with the dribble drabble.. 

I am going to convert it to a 12volt system.. already have a Chevy Alternator.. but it's a newer style.. it has x1 Red wire and x1 small Brown wire... similiar to the this picture... From all the pictures of the 12volt conversion I have seen they used the older 80's style Chevy alternator's... 

Before going through all the trouble of setting this thing up I wanted to see if there would be any trouble using this specific model?

Thanks....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think you will save yourself a lot of potential grief, and you will have a more professional looking installation, if you go with a conversion kit. They provide alternator/pulley, mounting brackets, pre-cut wires with connections/harness, resistor, hardware, etc., and most importantly instructions. 

Kits provide a proven system for your tractor.

Helms Equipment Company offers a kit on ebay (item #190882137202) for $139 plus freight. Helms is a good reliable outfit, I've dealt with them several times over the years. But there are many other sources on the internet for 12v conversion kits.

You can always sell the alternator you have on Craigslist, and salvage some money from it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an 8N that had a home made conversion, and it just didn't work. Bought a kit and I have never looked back. No problems with it at all...... so far. 

The alternator that I hear a lot about, is one from a late '70's chev, one wire alternator, something you can get a your local part supplier. But again, with the kit, you will get all the brackets and parts that you will need for a complete conversion, just do a little homework before you buy!


----------

